# effets de réduction dans le dock ...



## yknowmisterz (23 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Voila, je me décide à poster ici, car après une recherche de 2/3 jours sur le net, ainis que sur " macgen' " infructueuse ... 

Je voulais savoir si il existe d'autres *éffets de réduction de fenêtres dans le dock* ..autres que Génie ou échelle ...?

Toute piste est bienvenue !!

Merci !


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Juin 2007)

yknowmisterz a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Voila, je me décide à poster ici, car après une recherche de 2/3 jours sur le net, ainis que sur " macgen' " infructueuse ...
> 
> ...


A part l'appui sur la touche majuscule ralentissant l'effet je ne crois pas qu'il y ait d'autres options dispos


----------



## Paski.pne (23 Juin 2007)

Avec Onyx (dans la section Paramètres, onglet Dock), on peut activer un troisième effet (caché) de la réduction, l'effet *Aspirateur*


----------



## yknowmisterz (23 Juin 2007)

Oui, je conaissais aussi cet effet "supl&#233;mentaire" ....mais bon ...rien de bien changent, ni de plus ...."fun" ...genre une fen&#234;tre qui tourne sur elle m&#234;me en rapetissant pour finir dans le dock ...ou tout autre "truc" dans le genre .....!

Continuons ...continuons !!!


----------



## flotow (23 Juin 2007)

c'est pas un peu lourd tu penses, une fenetre, qui fait deux tour sur elle meme, qui rebondi deux fois sur les deux cotés de ton ecran, et qui si fait aspirer en tourbillon?


----------



## yknowmisterz (23 Juin 2007)

heuuu ... "Tucpasquic" ......

Ton post est sans&#233; m'aid&#233; dans ma d&#233;marche ou me d&#233;courag&#233; ...?

keep cool ... !


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> c'est pas un peu lourd tu penses, une fenetre, qui fait deux tour sur elle meme, qui rebondi deux fois sur les deux cotés de ton ecran, et qui si fait aspirer en tourbillon?


Ben s'il a du temps à perdre  Tout le monde ne peut pas être fonctionnaire


----------



## flotow (23 Juin 2007)

yknowmisterz a dit:


> heuuu ... "Tucpasquic" ......
> 
> Ton post est sansé m'aidé dans ma démarche ou me découragé ...?
> 
> keep cool ... !



Disons, que meme sans etre encore dans le monde du travail, j'aime bien que ce soit rapide, et que je ne perde pas mon temps.
Apres, je ne te decourage pas, je te dis juste que je n'en vois pas l'interet 
J'ai l'effet genie, et c'est bon


----------



## yknowmisterz (23 Juin 2007)

Pffffff .....c'est toujours pareille sur les forums ....faut toujours que &#231;a parte en c....
Tu viens gentillement poser une question, et ya toujours un type qui viens donner son avis sur ce que tu recherche ......si j'avais voulu que ce soit &#231;a, j'aurais intituler mon premier post ..." que pensez vous des effets de r&#233;duction des fen&#234;tres dans le dock" .........et comme &#231;a il y en a qui aurais pu justement perdre leur temp &#224; r&#233;pondre &#224; ce genre de sujet ....mais c'est pas le cas .... apparement y en &#224; qu'un qui &#224; compris mon sujet ... "*Paski.pne*" ..........Merci !

Bref ....no comment !


----------



## flotow (23 Juin 2007)

Paski.pne a tout resumé, il n'y a plus rien a dire


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Juin 2007)

Ben on peut fermer alors


----------

